# 5 صور مزامير من تصميمي 1



## فراشة مسيحية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

يارب يعجبوكم علشان اعمل تاني​ 
سلام ومحبة​ 
*5 صور تانيين مزامير من تصميمي 2 *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوين يا فراشه ومستنين تانى منك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا كوكو حبيبتي​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى 

رووووووووووووووووووعه 

فى انتظار مجموعه اخرى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا دودو على التشجيع

بكرا هاعمل 5 تاني ​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا جميلة يا فراشة 
هل ممكن تصميم للمزمور 24
أحبه لأن فيه نبوءة عن الأمم في محاربة المسيح 
منذ اليهودية والوثنية وحتى يومنا هذا
واحب فيه الآية الرابعة والثانية العشر.
ويا ريت تختارين صورة يكون فيها اشعاع نور​ 
[q-bible]

1 لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟ 
2 قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعاً عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ قَائِلِينَ: 
3 [لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا]. 
4 اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَضْحَكُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ. 
5 حِينَئِذٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِغَضَبِهِ وَيَرْجُفُهُمْ بِغَيْظِهِ. 
6 أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي. 
7 إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ. قَالَ لِي: [أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. 
8 اِسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثاً لَكَ وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكاً لَكَ. 
9 تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَزَّافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ]. 
10 فَالآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الأَرْضِ. 
11 اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. 
12 قَبِّلُوا الاِبْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيلٍ يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ.​ 
[/q-bible]

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> فعلا جميلة يا فراشة
> 
> هل ممكن تصميم للمزمور 24
> أحبه لأن فيه نبوءة عن الأمم في محاربة المسيح
> ...


 
من عنيا يا غالية

بكرا يكون جاهز حبيبتي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> من عنيا يا غالية​
> 
> 
> بكرا يكون جاهز حبيبتي
> ...


 

تسلم عينيك الحلوة يا أحلى فراشة 
والرب يزيدك من مواهب الروح القدس 
لتمجيد اسمه القدوس - آمين

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## totty (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رااااااااااااااااااائع يا فراشتنا

بصى بجد مستنين منك تانى 

عندى فكره ابتدى من الاول مزمور مزمور عشان مش تنسى واحد واحنا كمان ناخدهم كلهم عندنا

ميرسى خالص يا فراشه

سلم ايدك وربنا يعوووضك*​


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> فعلا جميلة يا فراشة
> هل ممكن تصميم للمزمور 24
> أحبه لأن فيه نبوءة عن الأمم في محاربة المسيح
> منذ اليهودية والوثنية وحتى يومنا هذا
> ...



قصدك المزمور 2
صح؟


----------



## ارووجة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

رووووعة يافنانة
ربنا يباركك ^_^

في انتظار المزييييد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> تسلم عينيك الحلوة يا أحلى فراشة
> 
> والرب يزيدك من مواهب الروح القدس
> لتمجيد اسمه القدوس - آمين​
> ...


 ربنا يباركك حبيبتي

شغالة دلوقتي في التصميم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




سلام ومحبة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااائع يا فراشتنا*​
> 
> *بصى بجد مستنين منك تانى *​
> *عندى فكره ابتدى من الاول مزمور مزمور عشان مش تنسى واحد واحنا كمان ناخدهم كلهم عندنا*​
> ...


 
ميرسي حبيبتي

فكرتك حلوة بس فية مزامير طويلة خالص مش تكفي صورة 

ممكن لو  اتقسم المزمور على صورتين او تلاتة على حسب حجمة

هاتبقى حلوة ؟طيب بصي انا هاجرب اية الشكل على بعض 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> قصدك المزمور 2
> صح؟


 صح يا زعيم

هو انت تقول حاجة غلط ؟

المزمور اللي كتبتة اختي الغالية امة هو مزمور 2

منووووووووووووور يا احلى روك الموضوع :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> رووووعة يافنانة
> ربنا يباركك ^_^
> 
> في انتظار المزييييد


 انا فنانة امال انتي اية بقى

انتي الفن بجد بصحيح 

ميرسي حبيبتي لتشجيعك الجميل





​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> فعلا جميلة يا فراشة ​
> 
> هل ممكن تصميم للمزمور 24
> أحبه لأن فيه نبوءة عن الأمم في محاربة المسيح
> ...


عملت اتنين بخلفيات مختلفة يا رب يعجبوكي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## nonaa (18 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا فراشه
وعايزة مزمور اللهم التفت الى معونتى يا رب اسرع واعنى
لانى بحب المزمور دا جداااااااااا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا فراشه​
> وعايزة مزمور اللهم التفت الى معونتى يا رب اسرع واعنى
> 
> لانى بحب المزمور دا جداااااااااا​


 
حاضر حبيبتي دقايق و يكون جاهز 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل قووي يا فراشه*
*بجد تسلم ايدك *
*وفي انتظار الباقي*
*ربنا يبارك في موهبتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا فراشه​
> وعايزة مزمور اللهم التفت الى معونتى يا رب اسرع واعنى
> 
> لانى بحب المزمور دا جداااااااااا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *جميل قووي يا فراشه*
> 
> *بجد تسلم ايدك *
> *وفي انتظار الباقي*
> ...


 ميرسي حبيبتي على تشجيعك الجميل :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*5 صور تانيين مزامير من تصميمي 2 *​


----------



## أَمَة (19 أكتوبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> قصدك المزمور 2
> صح؟


 

صح صح صح!!!
خطأ مطبعي :smi411:
شكرا للإنتباه ماي روك​


----------



## أَمَة (19 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عملت اتنين بخلفيات مختلفة يا رب يعجبوكي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

شكرا يا فراشة :36_3_11:
الاثنين حلوين
تسلم ايدك
راح أختار الأول (الأعلى) ليكون توقيعي

الرب يبارك تعبك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> شكرا يا فراشة :36_3_11:
> 
> الاثنين حلوين
> تسلم ايدك
> ...


 
دا شرف ليا حبيبتي

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## مسيحي بجد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك ياجميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مسيحي بجد قال:


> تسلم ايدك ياجميل


 ميرسي يا بيشوي​


----------



## Aksios (21 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوين اووى يا فراشه
عاوزين نشوف صور تانيه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> حلوين اووى يا فراشه
> 
> 
> عاوزين نشوف صور تانيه​


 ميرسي ربنا موجود

نورت الموضوع

فية كمان 5 صور تاني حطيتهم على الرابط دا

*5 صور تانيين مزامير من تصميمي 2 *​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 أكتوبر 2008)

عسل يا فراشة وانا بصراحة عجبنى المزمور الثالث روعة

ربنا يباركك اختى فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي ليكي كتير​


----------



## botros_22 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جداااااااااااا 

فى انتظار المذيد

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

gewly ميرسي خالص على الرد

نورتني​


----------



## vetaa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله ينور يا جميل*
*اية العسل ده كله*

*بسم الصليب عليكى*
*هخاف عليكى من الحسد انا*
*هههههههههههه*

*بجد كملى ومستنين المزيد يا قمرتنا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا فيتا يا عسل حاضر من عنيا ​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان يا مدرسة من الذوق الرفيع*
*ربنا يعطيك الوقت والصبر لانجاز اعمال اعظم واعظم *​*التلميذ : بهاء*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان يا مدرسة من الذوق الرفيع*
> *ربنا يعطيك الوقت والصبر لانجاز اعمال اعظم واعظم *​*التلميذ : بهاء*​


 
الف الف شكر كلك زوق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






​


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 يونيو 2009)

*فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشه

تسلم ايدك ,والرب يبارك عمل يديكى ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي كتير مسعد ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*بجد شكلهم كتيير راائع
تسلم ايديكى بجد
ومتحرميناش من تصاميمك دايما
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يونيو 2009)

تحفة من تحف ملكة التصميمات


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووعه يا فراشه 

تسلم ايدك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكورة يا فراشة على تصاميم المزامير

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بجد شكلهم كتيير راائع​*
> _*تسلم ايديكى بجد*_
> _*ومتحرميناش من تصاميمك دايما*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_


 


abokaf2020 قال:


> تحفة من تحف ملكة التصميمات


 



kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووعه يا فراشه
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> 
> ...






كليمو قال:


> مشكورة يا فراشة على تصاميم المزامير
> 
> الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


ميرسي كتير على مروركم الجميل 
​


----------



## just member (21 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا فراشة بجد
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة
وتمتعينا ديما بتصميماتك الرائعة
اتمنالك كل خير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي كتير يا دكتور ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2009)

*حلووووووووووووين اوووووووووووي
تسلملي يا فروشة يا قمر انت​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا روكا يا سكر ​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا عسل ​


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يوليو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يارب يعجبوكم علشان اعمل تاني​
> سلام ومحبة​
> *5 صور تانيين مزامير من تصميمي 2 *​



شكراااا كتير يا فراشه على الموضوع التحفه ده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور دودو


----------

